# Places to dig in massachusetts



## espooner (Jul 25, 2020)

Hello,
New to this board.  Looking for places to dig in Massachusetts.  Any advice?  Thanks!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jul 25, 2020)

Look for old house locations or old dump sites.

I shouldn't think anyone  will disclose their honey holes.

GL & HH.


----------



## Timelypicken (Jul 26, 2020)

Walking creeks in towns is always a good spot


----------

